# Next GUN SHOW



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*GUN SHOW* Santa Rosa County Auditorium, Milton, Florida, June 16th-17th, 9am-5pm. General admission $6. 850-261-8407, 850-957-4952. 
:tank::gunsmilie::gun_bandana::starwars::cowboy:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be there! I've got many nice firearms to sell for a widow - as well as a few of my own - and plenty of accessories for things I no longer own to fill the tables. Bring your wife or girlfriend - my wife will be selling Premier Jewelry at close-out pricing! The women types will be familiar with the Premier brand...


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

I cant make this one when is next one in area thanks maxfold


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Next weekend - at the Pensacola Fair Grounds.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks i will be there need toys and stuff ,i will list a couple for sale next week ,thanks maxfold


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Next weekend - at the Pensacola Fair Grounds.


Is that the weekend of the 23rd an 24th? 

What's the admission price?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes it is, and I believe its $7.00


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

